# Currently Gloating Over... My Hamilton 978 From 1915



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my favourite watches. Runs a few secs fast per day - not bad for age 99...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That looks nice


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL. You should have a party for it next year when it's letter from the Queen arrives ;-)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

digibloke said:


> BEAUTIFUL. You should have a party for it next year when it's letter from the Queen arrives ;-)


LOL! These days you have to apply for the photo and card - they don't come automatically...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Will Fly, what a truly lovely watch. I echo digibloke's sentiments and I reckon it's worth applying for the card and photo when that one reaches 100.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it railroad grade, Will?...I would have thought with the minutes individually marked it must be.....? Superb watch, BTW.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The movement has 3 adjustments - rather than the usual 5 or 6 - so probably not, at least as far as main line went. The dials, of course, were also fashionable on "domestic" watches, as was lever setting when it first appeared. It may have been suitable for suburban tramways use, but I doubt that it was intended or suitable for use on a major rail system.

Not that I care. :yahoo:


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats a fine looking watch Will...lovely movement....the yanks sure new how to make a nice watch.


----------

